# Perdomo En Vidrio El Rosario Cigar Review - not the best



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Looking forward to this one. Very tough draw, and little smoke produced. Several large veins on an oily wrapper. 
Felt heavy, and very d...

Read the full review here: Perdomo En Vidrio El Rosario Cigar Review - not the best


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

joncaputo said:


> Looking forward to this one. Very tough draw, and little smoke produced. Several large veins on an oily wrapper.
> Felt heavy, and very d...
> 
> Read the full review here: Perdomo En Vidrio El Rosario Cigar Review - not the best


  I guess this was my review. I have a more detailed review in the cigar discussion forum.

Much regards Jerry


----------

